

Show HN: JOBBOX.io – Refer a friend, get rewarded - ftpaul
http://jobbox.io/?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=hn&utm_campaign=hn

======
andrewstuart
Refer to the top comment in this post.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7908067](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7908067)

~~~
pcbo
Hi Andrew, you're right on multiple points, please let me not go TL;DR on this
one:

\- Referrals for the sake of taking advantage of your friends are rubish. I'm
with you on that one. Like you, I know multiple referral-only platforms that
went bankrupt already, many more will and I do not wish us to become one of
them.

\- JOBBOX.io started out as a pure referral-based mechanism, however, compared
to other referral mechanisms, it was quite hard to push through a referral as
you needed to write down a propper recommendation letter (we checked all of
them) and your friend needed to apply. We launched on March this year and soon
realised this was definitely not enough.

\- We then implemented the "apply now" mechanism as a result of user feedback
([http://blog.jobbox.io/listening-to-feedback-and-making-
chang...](http://blog.jobbox.io/listening-to-feedback-and-making-changes)). In
order for an application to go forward the candidates needed someone who could
refer them. Again, before the application was approved, our team did a
"5-minutes check" just to make sure everything on the application made sense.
This small step prevented "crappy" applications from being sent over to the
employers.

\- We realised that, from our 3 key users: employers, candidates and
referrers, the candidates were the ones that we needed to focus on. So, we've
re-built our entire homepage communication from being referral-oriented, to
become candidate-oriented.

\- Since then we've been shifting away from the referral-oriented
communication and we're heading into a candidate-oriented one.

\- What next? We're building core functionalities that support candidates,
like talent advice, evaluation tools and job offers scoring. Still, we're
keeping (and improving) the referral system as we believe that someone should
get rewarded for making an on-target referral.

Sorry for the long reply but as I mentioned to @ftpaul early today, your
comment deserved a proper reply as I agree with your argumentation, and wanted
to give you a sneak peek into JOBBOX.io future.

------
Corrspt
I second the very cool company.

I applied to a job there (went on an interview, waiting for the results), one
of the founders prior to the interview even had a Skype Call with me regarding
the interview and gave me a few tips.

So far, really nice experience. And they're very open to feedback, I've made a
couple of suggestions which where implemented quite fast actually (simple
suggestions, nothing very fancy)

~~~
pcbo
And you're one of our top candidates! :D The _other_ suggestions will be
implemented but will take some more time...

------
ginkgotree
Very cool company with engaged founders! CTO reached out to me last week via
GitHub when a new HackerSurf user wanted to see JOBBOX scraped:
[https://github.com/scotthasbrouck/HackerSurf/issues/9](https://github.com/scotthasbrouck/HackerSurf/issues/9)

~~~
pcbo
Thanks! Glad you scraped us :)

